# 2 stroke problems



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

32cc 2 stroke scooter. Yeah yea I know, not worth putting time and money into. I'm aware of that, hunker down with me, I really want to get this thing going just to ease my mind. 

Great spark. Choke it, prime it, pops right off no problem. Idles on choke great. After several minutes I put the choke down to non choke it dies. If i'm quick while putting the choke down if I hit the throttle it will run, seems to run good. If I come to a stop it idles down and dies. It did this last summer also. I know I've cleaned that carb several times (or attempted to). Spark plug from previous runnings is nice and golden brown. Is this a carb issue or possibly fuel pump issue? 

Just checked getting 90psi compression. took the cylinder off. Didn't look bad. Replaced the cylinder and rings from a similar motor, still getting 90 psi, still getting similar results when I try to start it. I have the idle cranked, still won't idle on its own.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The motor has built up some varnish.
You will need to remove the carb and soak it in a dip type cleaner (according to the mfg directions) and then blow out all available holes with compressed air, carb cleaner or brake parts cleaner. While you have the carb off and apart, install a new diaphgram kit. On reassembly be very careful, air leaks kill 2-cycles. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Pay real close attention to the low speed circuit in the carburetor, from what you describe the problem is in the area that feeds fuel when the engine is at idle. On a lot of these carburetor's the idle circuit is fed from the high speed side and this could be where the obstruction is. Spray carburetor cleaner through all of the orifices and make sure they are all open.

It is possible that if the fuel pump is not operating properly you can have similar problems, make sure the pump pulse port is open in the mounting gasket and insulator.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

get a rebuilt kit is my way =)


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks like the idle screw wasn't set correctly. I'm used to snowmobiles which usually run about 1.5 turns out, I think I got this one around 3/4 turns, and it is very sensitive to adjustments.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

your
needle suggestion... did it work?


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

seems to, gonna get it out again today and see how it runs.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Good Luck Mopar*

good luck =) remember the oil mixture or ya might throw a rod :thumbsup:


----------

